# sound card problems



## theletch1 (Sep 2, 2003)

My neighbor has come to me with a sound card prob that I don't know how to fix (as I'm fairly clueless on these things).  She no longer has sound on the machine.  When she attempts to get sound on an e-mail or IM and clicks on the "click here to get sound" icon she gets an error of no sound card available or recognized.  She said she used to have sound but it just stopped working one day.  How do I trouble shoot the card to find out if I need to replace it for her or not?  She's running windows 98.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2003)

Right click MY COMPUTER and look in the Device manager.

See if where the sound card is listed if its got an error indicator (red cirle/line or ! symbol)

Once you determine what type of sound card it is, you can try removing the existing driver and reinstalling it.

(Make sure you have the new driver first....)


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 2, 2003)

I seem to remember certain motherboards and/or chipsets having problems with Soundblaster cards.

Cthulhu


----------

